# does alternator charge?



## speedster123

I was told, which surprised me, that an alternator does not put the battery back to factory specs.
So if a battery was dead, you got a jump, drove the vehical, it still does not put the battery voltage were it belongs.
Can this be true?
[as i am now charging my kids car, LOL]


----------



## bry623

Yes. The battery starts the car and once the alternator is running, it puts a chagre into the battery. If the battery is no l onger able to hokd a charge, it will need replaced.


----------



## bcraig15

speedster123 said:


> I was told, which surprised me, that an alternator does not put the battery back to factory specs.
> So if a battery was dead, you got a jump, drove the vehical, it still does not put the battery voltage were it belongs.
> Can this be true?
> [as i am now charging my kids car, LOL]


This is correct. A fully drained battery actually damages the cells of the battery. It will never be the same as it was origionally, but should work well enough to operate the car. After a few complete drains it would probably be shot and not be able to hold charge like ^ mentioned.


----------



## ClineTyme

heres a helpful hint..........if the battery dies......pop the caps drop an aspirin in each cell.....it helps multiply the acid in the battery........kinda like that upset stomach u get when u pop 4 aspirin in the morning to get rid of that hangover.....it developes more acid in that gut.......


----------



## pharoah

ClineTyme said:


> heres a helpful hint..........if the battery dies......pop the caps drop an aspirin in each cell.....it helps multiply the acid in the battery........kinda like that upset stomach u get when u pop 4 aspirin in the morning to get rid of that hangover.....it developes more acid in that gut.......


i havent heard anyone say that in a long time my dad used do that,and it works. :laugh:


----------

